# film sydney hobart race 1998



## jphib (Aug 8, 2010)

I would like to find the film about the rescue during the race sydney hobart 1998. thank you for your help


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

The whole thing WAS on Youtube. I'd linked to it in the "Heavy Weather Sailing" thread. But it's gone. Check out Netflix or Amazon.


----------

